# How to Prepare for a Career in MMA



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/life/article_6a9899c5-0140-5563-81e6-66b1499d48ee.html

First, you have to get some fight experience:



> A 22-year-old Washington State man was arrested Tuesday for trying to start fights by throwing rocks at people. According to the detainee, he was trying to get in a fight so he could prepare for the "Ultimate Fighting Championship," a mixed-martial-arts reality show.


----------



## Steve (Aug 14, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/life/article_6a9899c5-0140-5563-81e6-66b1499d48ee.html
> 
> First, you have to get some fight experience:


That's funny, but I can't find any other references to it anywhere.  wierd that it was printed in Atlantic City and not anywhere in Washington, where it occurred. 

I'd LOVE to find out where that happened and get some more information.  Would make a great blog post.


----------



## Carol (Aug 14, 2009)

The claim that the guy is from Washington State says nothing about where the incident occurred, if it even occurred at all.  I have my doubts due to the lack of provable facts in the story.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 14, 2009)

He must've been "stoned." :shrug:


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 14, 2009)

> According to the detainee, he was trying to get in a fight so he could prepare for the "Ultimate Fighting Championship," a *mixed-martial-arts reality show*.


 
Methinks the journalist was phoning this one in.


----------

